# The Trust Technique



## Reiningcatsanddogs (Oct 9, 2014)

It appears to use a form of Japanese energy healing.  I suppose there could be something to that (remember in the original Karate Kid when Mr. Miaggi uses his hands to make Daniel-san’s knee feel better?) 
I am not a big "method" person to begin with, if it works use it, if not try something else. I don’t think I would pay someone to learn how they incorporate Reikki in their "method", it kind of speaks for itself.


----------



## i12Walker (Jun 1, 2015)

If that works for you and your horse, great. In my opinion, any action can help build trust or destroy it. When I was young and dumb, there are some things I regret, but my horses forgave.

What do you consider "trust"?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

the video about their sanctuary management system is worth watching.

Mane Chance Sanctuary - trust-technique


----------



## i12Walker (Jun 1, 2015)

tinyliny said:


> the video about their sanctuary management system is worth watching.
> 
> Mane Chance Sanctuary - trust-technique


Seeing those horses lying in the field reminds of sign made for someone I knew. The sign said, "The horses aren't dead. There are just sleeping becasue they are peaceful. Please stop calling the SPAC. Thanks!" lol

Their horses were well taken care of (maybe a little too well :twisted.


----------



## 6th Sense (Feb 12, 2015)

Thanks for the replies. Is it normal for horses to lie down in a field around you like that?

Here's another great video worth watching - stay to the end when he's rubbing the horses tummy lol!





And this one brought me to tears as it shows Millie releasing past tensions 





I think it all looks fascinating!


----------



## 6th Sense (Feb 12, 2015)

Just an update on this thread, I went on the most recent workshop and wrote a blog post about my experiences there, hopefully it's ok to post the link The Healing Power of the Trust Technique - Talking to Animals


----------



## greenhaven (Jun 7, 2014)

I am sorry, but I did mot see Millie "releasing past tensions" or even her "weak back.". I saw a dreaming horse, lol! I have seen my own horse lying in the field all by herself, dreaming away!

Horses do not live in the past, even though they may exhibit behaviors learned from past experiences. I am with reiningcatsanddogs in not at allbeing a "method" person, rather taking from an arsenal of things learned from many different sources over the years and applying them when and where needed.

That said I am not dismissing the importance of a good trust reltionship with your horse or, at least, solid, mutual respect. As stated above, defining "trust" could be helpful.

I have walked among horses lying in a field, not really all that unusual. I have never been able to approach my gelding while lying down because he is so much like my lab mix dog, just so sure that something exciting is going to happen when I come around, lol! Ever hopeful.....he leaps to his feet to come be a pocket pony, ready for adventure.


----------



## Textan49 (Feb 13, 2015)

I will be looking into this more at some point but so far I like what I have seen. I am not much of a "method" person either. It is my opinion that when someone developes a method that they tend to take it quite far in the direction that they had started to go. What we end up with (if we like the basic concept at all) is agreeing with some parts and questioning others. That is not a problem for me, Like Reining and Greenhaven, I gather from several sources what works best for me.

Trust to me is the confidence in knowing what to expect. I have certainly had a good amount of respect for a few horses in my life that I knew could be unpredictable and even dangerous, but the one that I didn't trust at all was my former boss's reining mare that trusted no one. She never did anything wrong but you could be doing something as simple as putting hay out in the paddock and she would get uneasy. The horses I work with now are entirely different they remain totally relaxed and understand everything I am doing. What I really appreciate is that they enjoy my company. Sometimes it is for food or to get a scratch but sometimes just to stand next to me or follow me around just for the sake of doing it.


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

Its a bit unusual...but whatever floats your boat and who knows maybe some horses need nap therapy. A qh gelding at my barn won't ever get up from a nap no matter what you do- he would also probably be classified as huge on the abuse because he is a very active sleeper he works out his 'past tension' in dream galloping (it's hilarious to watch) and violent farts. I do think there is some validity to having the horse be comfortable with a human around while napping or laying down- they are in a vulnerable position so many don't ever get comfortable with it.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I've always believed that a horse lies down around people or other horses when it trusts them and also feels safe in its surroundings
We've had our newest horse a year now and apart from a quick roll she still never lies down in the field but she does lie down in her stable every night
These two had complete trust in us and each other, I regularly got people who were driving by coming to ask if they were OK as they also often lay stretched flat out for ages
I don't think its something I'd do as any form of therapy with a horse - if they want to lie down they can, we can sit on (very gently) or sit by all of ours when they're lying down but it's something that's happened over time by itself


----------



## 6th Sense (Feb 12, 2015)

@greenhaven you're right, horses, and this applies to all animals, don't live in the past. They are very focussed on the present moment but that doesn't mean that past issues don't affect them. If you have ever seen a horse that has been abused in the past you will know what I mean. The same goes for humans.

@lostastirrup yes that is part of the therapy, bringing the horses thinking state down so they are comfortable and trust you no matter what. This can then lead on to a better understanding between the two of you.


----------



## 77Lisa (Jun 22, 2014)

Has anyone actually used this program with their horses? How much does it cost? Did it work? I just watched the video and am very intrigued by it.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Sorry but to me, this is just another smoke and mirrors deal, more busywork for the humans, but nothing earth shattering.


----------

